# Amy's Baking Company



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2013)

After a rather scathing episode of Kitchen's Nightmares,



Amy's Baking Company has been suffering tons of backlash on Reddit and Yelp, and for good reason, stealing tips from waiters among other things. The owners, well they aren't going down without a fight.







https://www.facebook.com/amysbakingco


----------



## DaggerV (May 14, 2013)

Cliffs please?


----------



## Ryupower (May 14, 2013)

let just say the owners will NOT changes their ways of the the run  the  place
and refused the help the even after asking for (going on the Show)

the owners , say "everyone  else is wrong, we are  right"


----------



## duffmmann (May 14, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> let just say the owners will NOT changes their ways of the the run the place
> and refused the help the even after asking for (going on the Show)
> 
> the owners , say "everyone else is wrong, we are right"


 
wrong for what?  Color me interested.  But I have no idea what they've done.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 14, 2013)

awww mate, that's just too funny.


----------



## DaggerV (May 14, 2013)

Aside from poking a bear so to speak, I'm not understanding this drama?


----------



## Devin (May 14, 2013)

The owner is the only one who can; Pour wine, handle money, handle the cash register.
The other owner thinks everyone is against her, and don't know good food.
She blatantly attacks customers who find issues with her food.
If someone complains about the food they get kicked out.
They are both nuts. Got married 5 months after meeting.
She thinks her cats are her children. (She speaks cat.)
They don't let the waiters get tips. (Paid hourly.)
Pizza dough was so raw.
Burger was soggy, dripping out. (And I use that term lightly.) Juices.
Ravioli was confusing.
Salmon burger overcooked.
 
No way I'm watching the second part. Stomach's already upset.


----------



## DaggerV (May 14, 2013)

So your typical idiots who will soon be out of business?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 14, 2013)

So the old guy invested 1million dollars into the restaurant? lol, he must be banging her.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 14, 2013)

Devin said:


> The owner is the only one who can; Pour wine, handle money, handle the cash register.
> The other owner thinks everyone is against her, and don't know good food.
> She blatantly attacks customers who find issues with her food.
> If someone complains about the food they get kicked out.
> ...


 
Watch it, it even gets better.
And then that ending... AMIGASH!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 14, 2013)

On the positive side of the restaurant, that Katy girl is beautiful.


----------



## dickfour (May 14, 2013)

Is this theme restaurant? It looks like a pretty entertaining place to go. I'd like to just sit at the bar sipping a beer and watch the fireworks


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Is this theme restaurant?


 
Yup. The theme is batshit insanity.


----------



## DaggerV (May 14, 2013)

Okay I lost my straight face after that, thank you Gahars


----------



## J-Machine (May 14, 2013)

If she had good cakes but shirt everything else, why not open a cake shop? Oh right; she hates it when people try to help her... also that episode was wild. I mean does this really exist or does this mean they are scripting the show now?


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

Well... this got interesting.

A user on Reddit suggests that this is actually a front for a money laundering scheme.



Spoiler



If this place isn't a money laundering operation, I don't know what is.

Sammy screamed 'Don't call the police'. This was one of the only things he really stood up to his wife on. I think Sammy is involved in serious criminal shit and he doesn't want Johnny Law to come poking around and causing any disruptions to the money losing business here. I’m not sure if the fact that they don’t trust anyone else to run the place has anything to do with that, or whether they’re just nuts. If they were smarter, I feel like they could let it run itself. See point #4 for a possible reason for that.
The place is clearly hemorrhaging money. All those fresh veggies come at a huge premium in Arizona and no one is buying them since no one eats there. This is a tactic to inflate food costs and make the on-the-books profits (from crime) a bit more believable. You have high prices and ‘quality ingredients’ and on its face, it looks like a classy place dealing in high-quality, high-margin food that’s doing very, very well. In reality, they’re buying top-dollar with dirty money and selling nothing.
Putting all of that money into the facilities, kitchen equipment and the dining area is a way to build tangible equity in a property, paid for by dirty money, of course. This is similar to how house flipping has become the new Las Vegas for cleaning dirty money. Even if you put 100k of criminal money into a house and sell it for 80k, you still made 80k in clean money (and the write off for the business loss – more clean money). And what you ask is Sammi’s other ‘legitimate’ business enterprise? Custom home building. Same fucking principle: Build equity in something tangible with dirty money, sell it (at a loss or profit, who gives a fuck) and money comes clean out the other side.
The compensation structure for servers is just another money cleaning tactic. The money from tips never hits the books. It’s pocketed immediately and spent on gas, food, clothes etc. All the sorts of stuff that is bought in a day that isn’t traced and is used up (burned, eaten, thrown out etc.) when it’s done. You keep the clean, un-traceable cash coming in (tips), and then pay out more money in wages to lose money so that the money that comes in from crime doesn’t make the place look TOO profitable. If they weren’t so wretched and money hungry they would just let the girls work on tips like most people, but they’re so narcissistic, deluded and downright evil that they think they’re entitled to it and don’t know when to stop.
They are mean to people because well, they’re nuts, but also because Sammy doesn’t actually give much of a fuck if many people come in or not. If a few quiet, agreeable customers come in and eat, so be it. For Sammy, this place is an annoyance. He hates being there and knows it’s a waste of his legitimate criminal time to have to deal with it. He was just stupid and married a crazy ‘trophy wife’ who thinks she can cook and the less he has to do in a day in terms of dealing with angry customers, the better. Hell, he might have married her BECAUSE he thought she was stupid enough to believe she’s making money when no one comes in. To me that’s why a lot of that bad food is just thrown away; otherwise she gets crazy and causes more disruptions to the fence.
Ever wonder why he doesn’t know how to use the POS system, but insists on using it? Because one day one of those girls is going to see ALL of these tables and checks listed on there that never actually came in, and then she’ll ask why. Since she knows more about the system than he, she won’t buy the lie he tells her. I wouldn’t be surprised if that’s a small part of the reason for the staff turnover: They don’t want anyone knowing too much.
Because the thing is, at the end of the day, he can just make up checks and bills and act like all these customers came in and paid them lots of money for food, but just as long as the place isn’t completely empty all the time and then reporting big profits, there shouldn’t be any huge red flags so as long as the taxes keep coming into the IRS and the place keeps a quiet reputation. But SOMEBODY just had to call Ramsey and blow the whole cover….
EDIT: Everyone is asking how I reconcile them going on tv for help. _____________________________

Remember, Amy thinks her problem is not her food, their shared attitude, their sparse staff or her creepy eyes. It's internet haters. That's it. She is perfect in every way. She feels the downturn in her business is due solely to bad publicity. For people with such grandiose self-images, the only way to deal with this would be to go to the very top and have the biggest chef in the world come and say that their food is amazing. Bad publicity problem solved. Note too, those awesome desserts she fed Ramsey, that he really liked, were all store bought. But she claimed they were hers. She does not care about the food in that sense, as she's willing to lie about that as the first step to the good publicity that she thinks is the silver bullet to fixing what she feels to be unjustifiably tarnished public image.
From Sammy's perspective, I think he's willing to take the small risk of having the cover blown on any laundering operation to sustain a good front and, like his wife, to try to, in his mind, restore the deservedly good reputation the place should rightly have. If he can somehow appease his wife, who I believe has him convinced she can cook, and keep the restaurant full so he doesn't need to butcher the receipts so much, he might be able to stop doing shady shit altogether or at least have a better front. Then, if the restaurant is running well, he can leave it for someone else to operate and he can stay home and watch Scarface 50 times.
Essentially, I think HIS willingness to take this risk is rooted in their shared delusions about their own self values and they are willing to take the most drastic of measures to keep them as high as possible.


----------



## Devin (May 14, 2013)

Wow. Finished the second episode. This place is terrible. Someone asked on their facebook page if they're taking reservations and the owner called her a slut and told her to go away.


----------



## Eerpow (May 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Well... this got interesting.
> 
> A user on Reddit suggests that this is actually a front for a money laundering scheme.
> 
> ...


I knew this was all a dirty business plan the way he was so overly protective over what came in and came out plus that he didn't want the cops over, but I couldn't put it together, it all makes sense now. Erasing traces of dirty money, of course!

People who watched the episode should all read this, it's so revealing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Well... this got interesting.
> 
> A user on Reddit suggests that this is actually a front for a money laundering scheme.
> 
> ...


 
I actually think Samy was willing to change, at least try. When Ramsay said "50 people had been fired in the last year", Amy says that's not true, and Samy said it isn't true, it was actually 100 or so. But I actually think it's Amy calling all the shots and everything. Granted she's a fairly young woman still, and Samy is dustier than a Wii, he perhaps knows he can't get any better. And that whole police thing, I think Samy knew they weren't going to get anywhere or win, it was just a bluff/scare to get the money (which they didn't even fucking have anything).

Speaking of which though, the one girl that got fired/quit, she got a new job she said on her twitter. Working at a golf resort, which last I checked, Golf Resorts pay better, you get tips, and you're in a much better environment lol.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 15, 2013)

Wow that woman is psycho.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 15, 2013)

> _"Obviously our Facebook, YELP, Twitter and Website have been hacked. We are working with the local authorities as well as the FBI computer crimes unit to ensure this does not happen again. We did not post those horrible things. Thank You Amy &Samy"_
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/amysbakingco/posts/10151534574027900


I mean, obviously.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2013)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## LoloLakitu (May 15, 2013)

Devin said:


> Ravioli was confusing.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

Well that was bizarre. 

But now I'm haunted by thoughts of ravioli with sweet chili dipping sauce and sweet corn. I mean, I know I should be revolted but a tiny voice in my brain is saying, "hmmmm..." 


Also, the demon beast will haunt my dreams now. 



Spoiler: Do not open.


----------



## geishroy (May 15, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/CrazyAmysBakingCompany


----------



## Bake (May 15, 2013)

You guys sure this isn't all intentional? I mean we have that guy who swears on the kitchen staff, might as well have a TV show where staff yells at customers.

But I don't know, just wondering.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

Bake said:


> You guys sure this isn't all intentional? I mean we have that guy who swears on the kitchen staff, might as well have a TV show where staff yells at customers.


These guys have a long history of yelling at customers. 

Here are some quotes from the cook's reply to the review that started it all, three years ago: 



> Dear Joel,L. It is blatantly obvious to me why you were ALONE on a Saturday night!
> ...
> As for you having the Patio all to yourself unless you have been living on another PLANET it is summertime in ARIZONA MORON!!! Only TRAMPS and LOSERS want to sit outside in 110 temperatures!!!!
> ...
> ...


----------



## Bake (May 15, 2013)

I'm dumb. I thought the show was only revolving around that restaurant but it's visiting all kinds of through the US. And I completely missed the part where it says "Season 6". Means we'd have these news much sooner. My bad.

EDIT: And I just realized this is indeed Chef Ramsay's show. I though this was some show I never heard of before. I really failed bad there. Please ignore me.


----------



## Icealote (May 15, 2013)

Wow... it's even reached our news as well XD


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)

The saga continues. 




> She adds, “The people that were there, the people that we are screaming at — when I am screaming ‘call the police, call the police’ — and the people that my husband is screaming those obscenities at, they are not our customers, they are Yelpers.
> 
> “I can prove it; they even went on Yelp and talked about it after.“
> Amy says the Yelpers went to her restaurant that night “with harmful, malicious intent.”
> “My husband and I said, ‘Wait a minute, we are not comfortable. You are endangering our lives.’”


----------



## J-Machine (May 21, 2013)

oh no the critics are here! are lives are in danger! (only if you treat em like shirt lady)


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2013)

Amy and Samy ride again. 

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...pany-makes-employees-sign-appalling-contract/ 




> “The waitstaff understands that any and all ‘tips’ are property of the ‘house’. By signing this contract you agree that you willingly accept a payment of $8.00 to $12.00 per hour to ensure that you will receive some type of payment.”
> “Holidays and Weekends are Mandatory, by signing this contract you are accepting that you will be required to work all Holidays, and Weekends. Due to the nature of our Industry this is a necessity and any No-Show will be monetarily penalized with a fee of $250.00.”
> And if you refuse to show up to work and are fired, good luck finding employment elsewhere. One of the guidelines states that if an employee resigns or is terminated, they are not to work at “any competitor within a 50 mile radius of ABC within one year of termination or voluntary resignation.”
> Got a problem with the rules? Too bad. “Any type of attitude will result in immediate termination.”


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> Amy and Samy ride again.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...pany-makes-employees-sign-appalling-contract/


 
Wow! I hope nobody who can read would sign that turd. Amy seems to be a trophy wife of the truest sense. That is if said trophy was made of gold plated play doh found under the couch of an abandoned home.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 3, 2013)

I lol'd.
Kitchen Nightmares is pretty entertaining.

EDIT: Well the FB page now says they were hacked and didn't write those things.

Video's gone too. Damn, I really wanted to watch that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I lol'd.
> Kitchen Nightmares is pretty entertaining.
> 
> EDIT: Well the FB page now says they were hacked and didn't write those things.


 
Pfffft I strongly doubt that, it's easier to claim something like that happened instead of admitting you fucked up.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Pfffft I strongly doubt that, it's easier to claim something like that happened instead of admitting you fucked up.


Yeah but it doesn't really sound like something anyone would post unless faceraping.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Yeah but it doesn't really sound like something anyone would post unless faceraping.


 
You'd be surprised what people would post when in a rage and not thinking things through.


----------



## Arras (Jul 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> Amy and Samy ride again.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...pany-makes-employees-sign-appalling-contract/


if an employee resigns or is terminated, they are not to work at “any competitor within a 50 mile radius of ABC within one year of termination or voluntary resignation.”
Can you even put something like that in a contract?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You'd be surprised what people would post when in a rage and not thinking things through.


I'm not so surprised after reading that leaked contract. 
Nothing they do will surprise me from now on.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm not so surprised after reading that leaked contract.
> Nothing they do will surprise me from now on.


 
Not to mention it's pretty obvious they weren't hacked. Why? Because the normal Facebook page hacking normally goes as such. 
1. Get's into page
2. De-admin all admins
3. Post stupid shit
4. Hit the Delete button on page, 14 days later dead page.
5. Post more stupid shit during the time of the 14 days.

Well their page is still up, all the admin seem to be accounted for (they are still posting), and all that happened with stupid shit was posted. Now with those facts, I am going to say they posted stupid shit, then tried to pass it off as a hack.


----------

